# Recruiting: Naruto D20 game on IRC (3 more needed)



## phoatu (Oct 3, 2006)

If anyone is interested in playing in a naruto d20 campaign that will take place on saturdays and sundays on IRC, please respond here. I will check back daily and PM anyone who expresses interest a link with more info on the game's settings, rules, etc.


----------



## Kularian (Oct 5, 2006)

I might be able to do this, depending on 'when' you're playing on Saturdays and Sundays.  Let me know, and we'll see if we can't work something out.


----------



## phoatu (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok: Here is waht i have so far: 3 GMs (Myself: Cloud, Sniperwolf: Sand, Drackcove: *Mist*)
And 4 players: Calisto and Wrath have both already sent in their character sheets, Viladin and Medik want to join but have yet to create their sheets. I need 5 more.

Starting level: 4
Alignment: Any (just try not to be overly evil if you choose; that'll be the job of the bad guys)
Village: any (state 1st and 2nd choice)
Classes: Any
Ability score: 36 point-buy
Books: d20 modern (and naruto d20 obviously)
HP: 1/2 of hit die (max at 1st level of course)
Chakra: Constitution Score+2xlevel
Wealth: all characters start with 12 (higher if you have profession synergy and/or windfall)
Starting Jutsus: Bunshin, henge, and Kawarimi... along with 8 other jutsus of your choice. (only up to 4 of them may be of your maximum rank possible; 4 rank-4 for nromal... 2 rank 5 for genious)

Please use 3eprofiler to make your character sheets. if you are wondering how to add the ninjutsu, taijutsu, and other skills associated with naruto d20 it's simple: type them in yourself!

if you want a way to organize your feats, reputation, chakra, etc; here's an example sheet i made
http://www.sylnae.net/3eprofiler/view.php?id=39023

PM me your character sheets if you want them to be private.

Houserules:

Range Increments: range indrements of kunai and shurikens has been increased by 5. Fuuma shuriken range increased by 10.
Kin/hijutsus: Ask of one you wish to learn; and i will consider allowing it

Weapon proficiencies:

Simple: includes simple and nin weapons... for all purposes simple weapon proficiency is nin weapon proficiency.
Moderate: Includes all archaic weapons; most requisitioned weapons (if any) will fall into this category as well. for all purposes this is archaic weapon proficiency.
Complex: all exotic weapons fall into this category... and even some unique and/or made-up ones. For all purposes this counts as exotic weapon proficiency.

New feat: Fuuma-Rang (credit to KithKunabi)
Prerequisites: Weapon Focus (fuuma), Dex 14, Int 12, BAB 4.
Benefit: Increases range increment when using a fuuma shuriken by 5 feet. The character is able to throw the fuuma shuriken like a boomerang; making an initial attack, then a return attack with a -5 penalty. To catch the returning fuuma you must make a reflex (DC 15) save, if failed the weapon must be retrieved with a move action, if failed by 10 or more you are hit with your own weapon.
You cannot have it move more than five range increments: example: if you throw it at someone 60 feet away it can only return 40 feet, if thrown at someone 90 feet away it can only return 10 feet, etc.

Free Feats: genin at start... then chuunin and jounin when you progress enough (they count as ranks instead of feats... so the only benefit you will be gaining is the acquired license. you only get the wealth/skill bonuses if you take it as a feat... in which case it won't be free)

Occupations and Bloodlines:
All characters start with the Academy student occupation. Anyone may take any bloodline, though i do not suggest getting anything with an LA of more than +2 or be faced with slower progression. I do not understand why GMs tend to limit certian bloodlines, but if you pick a normally restricted bloodline and i see that it IS indeed overpowered, i may ask you choose another... so please be wise about your bloodline if you choose one.
If a bloodline has an occupation attatched to it... for all intents and purposes you have that occupation in addition to Academy student... but do NOT get any of the benefits (i.e. skill bonuses or bonus feats) other than the advanced bloodline.

Level Adjustment
People with a level adjustment all start off with 4 class levels. However... before they can gain more class levels they must 'earn' LA levels. Example: someone with a LA of +1 must wait before his group becomes level 5, which he then earns his LA level. When he becomes level 6 he may then take a 5th class level. Someone with a +2 earns the LA by level 6, and is able to take class levels at level 7, etc...
What you get when you 'earn' a level: upon earning a LA level: you gain HP equal to your Con modifier and Skillpoints equal to your int modifier +1(<-- human feature). One cannot lose hp or skillpoints for negative modifiers this way. You do not gain chakra in this manner, but you DO gain feats and/or unlock powers if you are of appropriate ECL.


Setting

200 years have passed since the events of the naruto series. All of the characters are legends in their respective villages; but few words are spoken of even the greatest nins outside of the border of their own country.
Although not completely... the villages have closed themselves off... making interaction (at least to public knowledge) rare. Change has begun in the workings of the villages, some for better, some for worse... and this, it's speculated, is the reason for the recent drop in interaction. Ironically; because of the changes and the seclusion... immigrants from one village to another is not an uncommon thing. People have begun to hunger for knowledge on what happens beyond their borders and if grass truly is greener on the other side.
The chuunin exams are held as regularly as before despite all this change, and a new 'village' has emerged. This village is one made up of elites from all the known villages. It presides over the chuunin exams; holding them in a different country each time. It has also become the most powerful village, becoming a negotiator of sorts because of it's neutrality in conflicts.
Everything carried on in relative calm untill startling news came out: This year the chuunin exams would be taking place in a territory owned by this new power. When word of this became spread; reactions were diverse. Some adored that there would no longer be a sense of a 'homefield' advantage, yet others were panicked for fear that, upon discovering that the most powerful power now had it's own base, were paranoid that it would soon attempt world conquest.

World Status

Hidden Leaf Village: Borders have only slightly shrunk. Despite no longer having (public) allies, it maintains it's friendly reputation, and it remains if not THE strongest, one of the strongest villages. It's villagers are reputed to be hard-working. Environment: Forrested, sunny, average percipitation.
Hidden Cloud Village: Border that attatches to mainland has receeded somewhat. It just barely retains it's position in the top five villages. It's position is threatened by the village of sound. To give itself an edge, it has been employing sneaky tactics behind the scenes. It's villagers are reputed to be formidabble but aloof. Environment: Forrested mountian ranges, usualy stormy sky, above average percipitation.
Hidden Sound Village: Has become a pseudo-communist state run by the descendants of Orochimaru. It has expanded it's borders by pushing on Leaf and Cloud's borders. Although strong enough; it is not yet considered one of the most powerful villages. It's villagers are reputed to be ruthless. Environment: Highly urban; unoccpupied lands are tropical plains and mangroves, sunny, above average percipitation.
Hidden Sand Village: Has become a socialist state. Much like sound, it is run by those descended from gaara, although there is still a Kazekage. It is as powerful as the leaf village. It's villagers are said to be cunning. Environment: Desert, sparse tropical oasis, large Mesas, below average percipitation.
Hidden Mist Village: 50 yeasrs ago; villagers believed the village of mist was becoming weaker. To try to preserve power, the policy of murder as a requirement was brought into action again. This caused a schizm; splitting the academy into two schools. It's villagers are reputed to be macabre. Environment: Swampy outskirts, Tundrous center, high percipitation.
Village of Symbols: "NATO" equivalent. When multiple cases of misuse of knowledge gathered from the chuunin exams were observed, several Younins from most of the countries agreed something must be done. They created a new and neutural organization with a branch in each country. Members of this 'village' were to under no circumstances take sides, and would only kill if absolutely necesarry (i.e. self defense). Eventually, it went from sitting over the chuunin exams to taking over and regulating them. They have also begun to attempt negotiations in an attempt to put an end to the small wars that happen between countries. Only the absolute best and those with similar ideals and interestes are permitted to become part of this organization.

IRC Server: Psionics-analrye (sp?)
Date set to start: October 21
Times: every other weekend, saturday mornings 9-10 a.m. to 1-2p.m. (EST for americans) (GMT-5 for elsewhere)

(BTW: If there is some idea/suggestion not covered in the ND20 or MD20 books i may make a houserule for it.)


----------



## Kularian (Oct 6, 2006)

I hadn't realized there was an official Naruto D20 system out, to be entirely honest.  I've participated in home-brewn ones before, which were effective and ineffective at their own particular items.  Is the Naruto D20 system online somewhere, or does it need to be bought?  If I do need to buy it, I'll have to wait until it arrives in order to use it...

Kular

edit:  By the way, the game does sound very promising, and this is the first I've played in one set 'after' Naruto.  I'm pretty interested already, and I _should_ be able to make those times, as I work at nights at my job, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## phoatu (Oct 6, 2006)

you can Download it here or at the official site. to DL it at the site go to narutod20.com, go to download, and DL the bookmarks one.

i have your AIM so as soon as you and i are on at the same time i will contact you

http://www.thewebportal.net/narutod...2&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

there is the official thread with more info. (I.E. village info)

2 cloud villagers, 1 mist villager, 3 more who are undecided, and 4 slots open (though i am now getting a small surge of interested players)

I am the main GM and also the GM of the cloud. the GM of sand has no players yet... so if you like the idea of using wind and/or sand jutsus as your primary type of jutsu... she would appreciate a sand villager.


----------



## Kularian (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry about the late post.  School decided to kick me in the arse,   

Anyway, I'm reading the rules now as I type this, and it looks pretty neat.  And yeah, I was actually going to ask about the Village of Sand.  All three of them were awesome in the series, so I was actually planning on playing one.  What irony,


----------



## Wrath (Oct 11, 2006)

phoatu! You work fast! (I actually stumbled across this post looking for more sites to seek players on....)

Yo! I'm one of the Genin (one of the players) in this game, from the cloud village so my Jounin is phoatu, it will be great to finally have a memeber from the Sand village. My advice will be to contact the other Sand genin as we find players and help work on your backgrounds together (you ARE from the same village after all) and get in contact with your Jounin so your character can fit in with the game world perfectly.

It would be awesome to have you on board Kularian. If your going Sand ninja, you may want to talk phoatu into letting you get away with taking some of the jutsu without the sand manipulation power (since you can only get that power with some pretty damn nasty demon inside you).


----------



## Kularian (Oct 11, 2006)

Hehe, maybe.  I dunno, I actually wasn't planning on playing a 'Gaara,' to be entirely honest.  I'm looking through the "list of 1000 jutsus" at the moment, so once I decide how I'll build my character, I'll let you guys know.

Though, I am tempted to follow in Lee's footsteps, hehe.  Speaking of which, I should watch more Naruto.  I've exhausted my collection of...gathered...anime, so I guess I'll need to...acquire...some more...hehehe.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah.... I know what you mean, 203 was just subbed yesterday on youtube if your looking for it...


----------



## phoatu (Oct 11, 2006)

try not to take too long with your character. the game is set to start the 21st. Also: you don't need to be a naruto fanatic to play... this game is set AFTER; so 90% of this is pseudo original.


----------



## Kularian (Oct 12, 2006)

All right, I'll admit that I'm confused on this detail.

The wealth system of d20 modern makes sense for the most part...but I'm not certain if my character can acquire a certain item.  It's got a fairly high cost, and a +2 restriction on it.  Can my character, as a genin, acquire it?  Just wondering...

Oh, the item is the Zanbatou, btw.  Just for clarification purposes.  Big swords ftw!


----------



## Wrath (Oct 12, 2006)

The awnser to that is yes, but its gunna hurt....

First off, buy everything else you want first, remember anything over 15 wealth lowers your wealth by 1. 

Next, buy this sword... now lets assume your wealth is at say.... 13. Now the sword has a Purchase DC of 17 + 2 (for getting it without said res licese, i'm letting spelling go atm cos its late where i am).

19 verse 13 means that your wealth will be lowered by 1, but you can still buy the sword. 

All good and happyness for all!

*having just thought about the sword* Holy heck you can do up to 24 damage + 1.5 strength in one hit with that thing! You shall we be hard to beat in the Chunin exams... oh well... there is a saying among ninja, if you can't beat them, kill them in there sleep.


----------



## phoatu (Oct 12, 2006)

You forget a few rules: If you buy something that is 1-9 points higher than your wealth; you suffer 1 pt. loss to wealth. If it is 10+ higher, then its 1d6(something like that)

So, if you, with a wealth of 12, buy something of a purchase DC of 15... it goes down one point for already being higher than 12 (your wealth) and another point for it being at least 15. These things stack.... which sucks.

As for licenses... if you have the license; you don't need to add to the DC. But if you don't you add the full DC adjustment. All Genin have the Lic license; but do not have Res. or Mil. And of course, Ill. is beyond them.

BTW; Kularian, you may wanna get on AIM or MSN and contact me. I prefer talking to players/would-be players real time. PM or forum tangos aren't my thing.

AIM: ph0atu
MSN: phoatu2@hotmail.com

(as a side note; why can't greatswords suffice? XD! They require less leats and impose less penalties and should have been zanbatous in the first place (IMO))


Also: We are looking for a fourth GM. We have enough Players for a fourth Cell (leaf) but we lack someone who would want to GM.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 13, 2006)

zanbatous's are bigger and hence cooler, plus he's really not compensating for anything...   

Kularian, once you get on msn you should meet with your Jounin they can work wonders with your background and history and help you work out your jutsus.


----------



## phoatu (Oct 13, 2006)

One major disadvantage: you can't attack anything adjacent to you. It's a reach weapon~ Alot of people don't remember that.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 15, 2006)

Ah... that makes sense...


Kularian, i suppose you'v contacted your Jounin by now?

Is anyone else interested in joining?


----------



## Kularian (Oct 15, 2006)

Eh, kinda.  Phoatu put the three of us in conversation for about fifteen minutes or so.  *shrug*   Not all that much interesting happened, though.  I decided against the Zanbatou, due to the reach weapon specifics.  My new character should be fairly entertaining, though.


----------



## mjorkk (Oct 27, 2013)

I am quite interested.  Is the third spot still open?  I've got a ninja I've been hankering to use for a while.


----------

